# hopper is turning off my tv!



## billysdad1 (Oct 24, 2012)

I just got Dish 5 days ago and on day 2, my tv started turning off, for no reason. I did the reset, checked the tv for sleep timers, there were none, reset the tv AND the hopper, same thing. The hopper would turn off too and this was random, every 2 hours, or 15 minutes or 3 and a half hours, tv only, hopper only or both. 
Tech came out day 3 and found the cable wire that had me connected along with 2 others to the dish, was old and shorting out, hurray! a fix! He put new cable and it was fine...for about 5 or 6 hours, then it started again! Now just the tv turning off, whenever.
I called Dish, who seemed to think I was nuts and this DIDN'T happen, reset, check timers, check plugs? Yes, did all that AND had it rewired! Still screwed up...

So Dish said it was probably a conflict with my Sharp Aquos TV and that need to check their website for possible problems with the hopper....

Any suggestions or do I spend hours, like I have here, looking on Sharp's website trying to find my problem before registering and posting?

If anyone can help, please do, I am not a happy camper and I can't spend time lookiing for problems to fix this problem. I will have another tech come over if I have to.

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you using HDMI cable, temporary remove it and use component, to check if your smartTV is not confusing by HDMI signals


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

The new Sharp Aquos smart TVs have whats called "Aquos Link", Sharp’s name for the generic HDMI CEC (Consumer Electronics Control) protocol. Using HDMI CEC, a set’s remote can interactively control compatible equipment that’s linked together via HDMI. I did not test this feature. 

This is not compatible with the Hopper and may need to be disabled to prevent the TV from having an unexpected reaction causing it to shut off. Please let me know if disabling this feature on the TV corrects the issue. Thanks!


----------

